# Camera app is gone.



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone have a download link for it? It just dissapeared after flashing _bag_'s ICS theme.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rpmtech (Jan 20, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> Anyone have a download link for it? It just dissapeared after flashing _bag_'s ICS theme.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Pulled this straight off of my phone. It's the stock stratosphere camera. Here's the download link:

https://www.box.com/...faed9378403150d

You probably already know this, but just copy it straight to /system/app, don't do the usual install method. Sorry if you know this already.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

rpmtech said:


> Pulled this straight off of my phone. It's the stock stratosphere camera. Here's the download link:
> 
> https://www.box.com/...faed9378403150d
> 
> ...


Big thanks man


----------



## _bag_ (Mar 27, 2012)

... Curious seeing as I never modified Camera.apk (and it isn't included in ANY of my zips). So, apparently the "APKs randomly disappearing" schtick isn't limited to ones I modified. Going to have to look into this when I get the time.


----------

